# Couldn't help myself!!!



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, I broke down today and ordered my daughter the top zip The Color Lavender Kindle Bag from Borsa Bella today. It will match her lavender Noreve cover perfectly. Just couldn't help myself!!!!


----------



## LivreLover (Mar 5, 2009)

I know that helpless feeling all too well.  It overtakes me every time I see a Furla handbag and explains why I own more of them than I can stuff into my closet.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

I know, it's all consuming!! LOL!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Resistance is Futile! All will be enabled! (or something like that  )


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

You are a good Mom!!!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Saylorgirl said:


> You are a good Mom!!!


Heck yeah, she is. Wanna adopt me?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think that she is a very lucky daughter and you are a great mom!!  Just more incentives to read, has she named her Kindle yet?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Does your daughter have a birthday coming up?  Not that you need an excuse to be a good and generous Mom!


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

LADennis said:


> Well, I broke down today and ordered my daughter the top zip The Color Lavender Kindle Bag from Borsa Bella today. It will match her lavender Noreve cover perfectly. Just couldn't help myself!!!!


Firstly, can I be your daughter also? Great mom! Well, its good that your daughter have that love for reading than other stuff, right?


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't think she has decided on a name yet.  Her Kindle should be here today or tomorrow. Her Cora skin from DecalGirl came in yesterday, her temporary black cover(purple Noreve won't be here for 15 days) will be here today so it's all about to come together. The Borsa Bella bag probably won't be here until early next week I expect.  Her birthday was in December...so I guess this will be just a little extra gift "just because"!  And yes...I would love to adopt ALL of you!!  if I could!! LOL!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My stardust spring skin shipped today from Decalgirl.  Then I can join all of you who have these marvels.  These skins look much more impressive on the K2, but it's not enough of a reason for me to buy the K2 while I have the original kindle.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My skin arrived today, and I just finished the dress-up project.  Had to wait until I was awake enough to do the detail work but not too caffeined up to have steady hands.  One step closer to being able to take her out in public....


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats -- you are truly a Good Mom.  My daugher does not have a Kindle but I gave the BB Hipster and matching gadget bag.  She loves them!  So, Kindle Boards has cost me a boat load of money -- but I love it!


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

It's so hard not to buy a lot of accessories when you see a new one all the time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my new Bella Borsa basic top-zip laminated cotton bag but caught myself last night looking at the kindle travel bags.  Bella Borsa is in Washington state, so it will take about a week to get to me in NYC.

I'm stuck between the Kleo Pink and a green paisley (luckily, so I won't order at least until I see how my ordered bag works for me).


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Just get them both, lol


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The green paisley BB bag color I like is lord of the greens (as well as the kleo pink).


----------

